# Who is sitting next to me right now?



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

hey guys,

Can you guess whose pictures I got here to share it with you ?


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Kat??? did you get that little yorkie????


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Kat??? did you get that little yorkie???? [/B]



:aktion033: 


You bet I did!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

His name is Picasso......


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Who??????


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Where's the picture????


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL just a min...am trying to resize them right now.....also I wanna add the story of today with Picasso + my malts reaction

kat


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Are you keeping him or just helping to find a new home?? Oh I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## maltese-lovers (Jun 18, 2007)

We can't wait photos! :aktion033:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay :aktion033: Can't wait to see the pics!! :wub:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

YAY Kat!!! I am so happy, especially for Picasso. You're awesome Kat! Yorkies are great. I have one. :biggrin:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG

:wub: 

And Yorkie makes 3 ... now how did u get your parents to agree to this ???

You know Kat - when I was younger I had a Silky Terrier ... very similar to a Yorkie ...

He was the love of my "single" life ...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, what a cute name for a yorkie! I can't wait to see pics! Congrats!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

ok...lets start with the story of today:

When I was back from work today (first day at a summer job), I picked my friend up and we both headed to her cousin's house.

When we reached there, they welcomed us in and I saw the little maltese (their maltese), saying hello to us. My eyes were looking everywhere in the living room, trying to find the yorkie, but I couldn't find him...We talked for a while and then I could not help it but ask about where do they keep the little yorkie...The stupid cousin was like: "oh! Picasso stays in his cage in a room upstairs most of the time; , he is not potty trained, he is so noisy, barks all the time... 

:angry: :angry: :angry: Kat: Well excuse me, it is your job to potty train him and teach him the good manners....Its a puppy and you should know that puppies need a little more work in order to help them be good dogs

He doesn't get along with Izzy (their maltese) and we just cannot stand him anymore !!!

I told her that I already started looking for a family who are willing to give him what he deserves. I also asked her if I could see him...So off we went to see him. he was sitting right there in his cage whinning once he saw us  wanting to leave the cage....I asked if I could pet him and once he was let out, he gave me lots of kisses....awwww!!! the poor thing...

I was like to her "am taking him" and STUPID cousin of course did not CARE/BOTHER AT ALL :smmadder: :smmadder: I think that she shouldn't be owning Izzy or any other dog too!!!

I did not think of my family's reaction at that time...Just went back to our house with Picasso in my arms :wub: 

Once my family saw him, and knew about how he was living in a cage at that house, they allowed me to keep him (foster him until I find a forever home for him).... :chili: 

Here he is
I put that little thing on his head and I also put on him Crystal's harness (here comes another story)
[attachment=25392SC_0883.JPG]

He is 10 months old (I was surprised when I knew that today coz I thought that he was younger than that)
[attachment=25388SC_0889.JPG]


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

OMG he's beautiful! I'd have a hard time giving him up. :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> now how did u get your parents to agree to this ???
> 
> You know Kat - when I was younger I had a Silky Terrier ... very similar to a Yorkie ...
> 
> He was the love of my "single" life ... [/B]



LOL!!! I guess Picasso and his story are the ones that made my family change their minds :biggrin: 

I do love Silky terriers :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-I would have taken him too! :wub: That's just awful! :shocked: Good for you! He's going to love life. I sure hope he likes to swim!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Kat, I am so glad that he is out of that awful environment. Poor baby. I am so glad he is with you. You're the best.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

What a Little Cutie!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! Is he ever cute!!

I am so happy you got him out of there. Good for you girlfriend!! :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

what a cutie and lucky to have you looking out for him. I hope you can find him a family that he can love. You are a wonderful person and might I say brave since your parents didn't know. Im sure your babies will love him. Good Luck on finding that special home he deserves it.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy and Crystal's reaction....Saying hello to Mr. Picasso:
[attachment=25396SC_0890.JPG]
Picasso is a little wild pup!!!!! The second he was in our house, he was very excited checking the place out and then He saw the two malts....and here goes what I also learnt about Picasso....He LOVES to hump other dogs...Till now, Crystal is not a good friend of him..She got mad at him and growled when he was about to hump...

Mr. Snowy on the other hand, did not give him a chance to even think about it...........He started to go wild with him too and play like crazy
[attachment=25395SC_0868.JPG]

I had to put Picasso on a leash (It seems that he did not want to leave Crystal alone even though Snowy was trying so hard to play with him) and Crystal did not like it at all....This little guy seems to have a big personality...He is sooo active, naughty and already acts as if he has been living here for so long

I already love his personality...He is sleeping next to me right now...Crystal is with my sis...Lets see how will they get along tomorrow

kat


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Seriously-that is just so awesome. Hopefully he gets over the humping but so glad Snowy likes playing with him!! :biggrin:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I sure hope he likes to swim! [/B]



hehehe...I put abowl of water for Picasso to drink and he started to splish splash the water in there with his little paws :wub: :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hee-funny! He'll be swimming in no time! :smrofl: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=417522
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww poor little guy. Can he see? B) LOL! He looks cute what I can see of him. :new_shocked: :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, Picasso sounds like a little ball of fire! He's got a lot of penned up energy, I guess. Are you thinking of keeping him? He looks so small in your pictures - very cute!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL - are you POSITIVE he hasn't found his new home ALREADY . That face is super cute . Sarah :wub: P.S 3 is a great number to own


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: he is gorgeous! congratulations, you are wonderful...
ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute! Cute! Cute!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Aww poor little guy. Can he see? B) LOL![/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: Thats why I put that green thing on him...to help him see LOL

kat


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Kat you have such a big heart! Picasso is one lucky guy to have found you! He is adorable! And it sounds like Snowy and him get along pretty well!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Are you thinking of keeping him? He looks so small in your pictures - very cute![/B]


He is tiny...he is still only 10 months old...still will have the chance to grow 




> LOL - are you POSITIVE he hasn't found his new home ALREADY . That face is super cute . Sarah :wub: P.S 3 is a great number to own[/B]


If it was up to me, Snowy, Crystal and I will be his forever family... His personality is smilar to Snowy :wub: :wub: 


I guess I can just foster him  I hope I don't get attached to it (although I already love him)

*sigh*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

In any case, I think it's great that he's out of the cage and has someone that cares about him.

And the humping -- Crystal will put him in his place in no time. It just takes a few times of a little girl snapping and letting a little male know that she WON'T tolerate that kind of behavior.

He is a cutie.


----------



## writepudding (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok, I am officially in love with this dog - especially the pic with the hair in his face. I totally love yorkies now in general I think. They match so well with Maltese. I used to not like them because they've been made into such an accessory in recent years. Hope you find a good home for him! I wouldn't be able to give him up :bysmilie:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhh first TinkyWinks pics of his old home and now hearing that this poor baby sits in a cage all day long.

How sad ... :smcry: 


But I am happy he is there with you and able to run around and (hump) :hump: I mean try to play with Crystal.

Poor thing ....

Have fun with him Kat ... Snowy seems to be having a ball with him ... poor Crystal - has this fella been neutered ? Just as well Crystal has or else you'd have some Malti-Yorks to deal with ...

:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:w00t: Kat, that baby is super cute, & I had a feeling you would end up taking him. I would have done the same. Poor little guy stuck in a crate. Sure hope you can find him a good home if you don't decide to keep him yourself.  He reminds me of a little Pom I know, he tries to hump Hannah & Boo everytime we get around him, scares Boo to death, but Hannah just takes it all in stride. I just grab him & say no-no, not nice.Well, Picasso is in good hands now. :aktion033: You are so kind & tenderhearted. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> ok...lets start with the story of today:
> 
> When I was back from work today (first day at a summer job), I picked my friend up and we both headed to her cousin's house.
> 
> ...



he's just adorable, congrats Kat.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww, he's definitely a cutie!! :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Kat , you're the best :smilie_daumenpos: I'm so glad you saved him. he is such a cutie and he will have the best time of his life while he is with you. :chili: 
I also hope he can swim


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, not to repeat others, but you ARE awesome and one of the best mommies I know. :wub: Picasso is so lucky now. I hope Crystal can tolerate him, or teach him manners! :biggrin: :w00t: So glad that he and Snowy are buddies already.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kat, that is just soooo cool how you got the little guy out of that awful situation!! You are his guardian angel for sure!! :grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Kat he is so full of life!! Thank goodness you took him!! You are to be admired for such great kindness!x0x0x0xN&P&P


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> :w00t: Kat, that baby is super cute, & I had a feeling you would end up taking him. I would have done the same. Poor little guy stuck in a crate. Sure hope you can find him a good home if you don't decide to keep him yourself. [/B]


LOL....I had a feeling she would be getting him too.........Kat there is ALWAYS room for one more.....LOL


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWWWW!! Congratulations!! That is so great that you were able to take the little guy!  He is realllly cute, and I hope he gets along great with Snowy and Crystal!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

KAT, now that looks like a Wookiee! hehehee He's cute! Good for you!
enJOY,
Melanie


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awww...Thanks all for your words, but I don't think that anyone whould want to leave him behind after seeing him in that house; in a cage  

am sure that you guys were gonna do the same thing :grouphug: 

Here is my quick morning update (don't have much time since I gotta get prepared and leave)

I took the three fluffballs for their morning walk (at around 6 am)...Picasso seemed to love the walk, but when we met few of Snowy and Crystal's friends, he turned into a mini monster; he was not nice with them at all...There is this little dog (the sweetest friend of Snowy and Crystal) She never barked/growled at any dog before until she met Mr. Picasso this morning

I guess I have to work in teaching him how to be a little nicer at least (although not so sure about how will I do it)

We were back home, I gave them a bowl of water, they had a drink and Picasso put his front paws in the water again (this time, I got a clip of him to share it with you  ) 

He is still gettting used to all the members of the family at home...He is getting there  and I am so happy

Pictures and clipsof today will be shared when I get back home from work 

Thanks for reading :grouphug:

kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> And the humping -- Crystal will put him in his place in no time. It just takes a few times of a little girl snapping and letting a little male know that she WON'T tolerate that kind of behavior.[/B]


LOL...She got there (almost)...I did not see him hump after few times he tried, but sometimes he just forgets, goes to her and sniff until she makes this soft *grrrr* and he goes like remembering what he was not supposd to do
:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> has this fella been neutered ? Just as well Crystal has or else you'd have some Malti-Yorks to deal with ...
> 
> :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Nope! But he will sure be  either with us or the family who I will (hopefully) find for him 

kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> but Hannah just takes it all in stride.[/B]


 :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I hope Crystal can tolerate him, or teach him manners! :biggrin: :w00t:[/B]



LOL She is getting there


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Way to go, Kat, for saving this little angel from life in a cage! You are such a cool person! Good luck finding his forever home. He is quite the cutie-patootie!! It's good that he'll have this opportunity to socialize with other pups...Snowy will teach him to play nice and Crystal will teach him some manners regarding all the :hump: ing! 
:rockon:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> awww...Thanks all for your words, but I don't think that anyone whould want to leave him behind after seeing him in that house; in a cage
> 
> am sure that you guys were gonna do the same thing :grouphug:
> 
> ...


I think it's wonderful that you took him in. What a very sad situation for the little guy.
Yorkies are different than maltese and they for sure can be very feisty. He doesn't sound socialized or trained at all. I'm sure he's very smart and will respond to some firm training.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG he is so adorable. All the pics are. Him humping, sounds like Murphy with Mill...lol, only when they are playing anyway. The funny thing is, Milly doesnt mind it...hahaha


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Adorable!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

That's great Kat! I'm glad you put his hair up too, I can't stand when people leave dogs with hair in their eyes. Poor little guy, he was in a crate and he couldn't see! Anyway, you're such a good trainer, I'm sure you'll work wonders with him and he'll make someone a good pet one day!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> He doesn't sound socialized or trained at all.[/B]


I don't think that the person who I got him from socialized him or trained him atall...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I'm sure you'll work wonders with him and he'll make someone a good pet one day! [/B]


I hope so rayer:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

How cute!!! :wub:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Its wonderful that you brought the little doggie to your house.  Its great that he is now getting the positive attention that doggies need!

Good for you and great for him! Good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Kat..what a sweetheart you are! and what a lucky pooch to have you intervene for him! He's such a little cutie.. I'm sure you will teach him some 'manners" and that too will make getting him a home a bit easier ....of course..by THAT time he may well have already settled into your whole family's home and hearts!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

He is cute but sure looks like he is a handful to deal with.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

He is so cute! He looks really very happy Kat!


----------

